
Dear Founders, Here Is the Real Reason Why Your Startup Will Fail - jwhuff
https://growthhit.com/growth/startups-fail/
======
serg_chernata
Oh the irony, it's down.

Google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://growthhit.com/growth/startups-
fail/)

------
kristianc
Oh shit yeah - I'd never have thought that a startup would need stuff like
growth marketing and 'relentless focus on execution' to succeed.

TL;DR: Startups need marketing to work.

------
jitl
I'm seeing a "500 This website is unavailable at the moment" error page served
by HostGator. Is this an article that happens to be erroring, or a headline
editorializing about the dangers of errors?

------
bitwize
Because HostGator will mess up your hosting?

------
Alex3917
Heh HostGator is the worst. I've never seen any host go down so consistently
after only a few hundred page views.

------
Fuzzwah
Wow that font (montserratregular) looks horrid on my Win10 PC.

------
jaidzer0
Looks like its back up

------
jwhuff
. . . and were back. Sorry if it wasn't working for you all. I apologize.

